# Looking for a DSLR



## voyagerfan99 (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm looking for a DSLR camera that is flexible. I'd like to get more into photography so I'd like a better camera. I'd really like an EOD 50D, but I don't have that kind of money at the moment (though I could buy one off my boss for $500). I'd like the ability to take HDR shots and amazing quality macros. I just didn't know if anyone could think of anything else that can do this, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Ramodkk (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, you can make HDR pictures with almost any camera. As long as you have control over the exposure. And for amazing quality macros, the lens is going to be far more important than the actual camera.

There are some SLR-Like point&shoots that take great quality macros, and you can do HDR with those. But if you really like photography, or want to get more involved in it as a hobby, I don't see why you couldn't get a DSLR. I would suggest though, that as your first DLSR, you get something cheap, certainly not a 50D, in case you end up wanting to sell it or something.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ramomar said:


> Well, you can make HDR pictures with almost any camera. As long as you have control over the exposure. And for amazing quality macros, the lens is going to be far more important than the actual camera.
> 
> There are some SLR-Like point&shoots that take great quality macros, and you can do HDR with those. But if you really like photography, or want to get more involved in it as a hobby, I don't see why you couldn't get a DSLR. I would suggest though, that as your first DLSR, you get something cheap, certainly not a 50D, in case you end up wanting to sell it or something.



I currently have a FinePix S1500 and yeah, it takes nice pics, but I want something better. Got any suggestions as to a beginner camera?


----------



## Justin (Jul 22, 2010)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Got any suggestions as to a beginner camera?



Canon's Rebel series:
XS (1000D)
XSi (450D)
T1i (500D)
T2i (550D)

Nikon:
D5000
D3000


----------



## speedyink (Jul 22, 2010)

I love my Canon T1i, but if you want to save money you could go for the xs or xsi


----------



## Punk (Jul 22, 2010)

jnskyliner34 said:


> Canon's Rebel series:
> XS (1000D)
> XSi (450D)
> T1i (500D)
> ...



"low price" DSLRs are good to start. I bought a Nikon D40, used to be the lowest DSLR of Nikon and I'm still enjoying it and discovering it. I bought 2 years ago


----------



## Ramodkk (Jul 22, 2010)

Pentax:
K-x (newest entry-level)
K100D Super (used can be very affordable)


----------



## karder (Jul 22, 2010)

If you want to get serious with photography i would suggest a Canon or Nikon. They have the largest selection of lenses. Plus, if you upgrade your camera in the future, the lenses you buy can most likely be used with new camera as well.

I have a Canon T1i, and am very satisfied with it. It takes very high quality photos. Also, might be personal preference, but I have always liked Canon's ability to power up very fast. Almost instantly after you turn camera ON, you can take pictures.

But honestly,s electing a camera is very much a personal preference. Go to a store, try holding some cameras in your hand and see how it feels. You will be surprised by how much difference "the feel" of an camera can make when you are deciding which to buy. 

Most important!!!! Do not rush it, make sure you research your top 3 choices.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jul 22, 2010)

I was actually talking to my friend Geoff and at the moment I'm looking at some used XSi's on eBay. I didn't see any good Pentax at the moment, but I'll look again.


----------



## karder (Jul 23, 2010)

Depending on how much you are willing to spend, I would strongly suggest something better than XSi. By all means, XSi is good, but a Nikon D5000 or Canon T1i are not just entry level DSLRs. They are entry-medium level cameras. That means that if you decide to take your photography further, you will not be in instant need to upgrade your camera, whereas an XSi would need to be upgraded.


----------



## Justin (Jul 23, 2010)

Punk said:


> "low price" DSLRs are good to start. I bought a Nikon D40, used to be the lowest DSLR of Nikon and I'm still enjoying it and discovering it. I bought 2 years ago



The XS's are cheap now.  I'm using one right now and it's a great for starters. My only gripe about it is that it only has 7 autofocus points.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jul 23, 2010)

karder said:


> Depending on how much you are willing to spend, I would strongly suggest something better than XSi. By all means, XSi is good, but a Nikon D5000 or Canon T1i are not just entry level DSLRs. They are entry-medium level cameras. That means that if you decide to take your photography further, you will not be in instant need to upgrade your camera, whereas an XSi would need to be upgraded.



I might as well buy a 50D with what you're suggesting! I don't have that kind of money at the moment! That's why I'm looking cheap


----------



## Fatback (Jul 23, 2010)

karder said:


> If you want to get serious with photography i would suggest a Canon or Nikon. They have the largest selection of lenses. Plus, if you upgrade your camera in the future, the lenses you buy can most likely be used with new camera as well.
> 
> I have a Canon T1i, and am very satisfied with it. It takes very high quality photos. Also, might be personal preference, but I have always liked Canon's ability to power up very fast. Almost instantly after you turn camera ON, you can take pictures.
> 
> ...



Actually Pentax has the biggest selection of Lens. You can pretty much use any Pentax lens ever made because of Pentax's backwards compatibility with there lens. Although I do agree, that you should take your time picking the camera, and don't get something just because somebody else likes it. Get something that you like no matter what it is.



karder said:


> Depending on how much you are willing to spend, I would strongly suggest something better than XSi. By all means, XSi is good, but a Nikon D5000 or Canon T1i are not just entry level DSLRs. They are entry-medium level cameras. That means that if you decide to take your photography further, you will not be in instant need to upgrade your camera, whereas an XSi would need to be upgraded.



I disagree the XSI will last a long time before a need to upgrade. The only time you would need to upgrade from the XSI is if you want to go to a full frame sensor. 


I would recommend a Pentax K-x for a couple of reasons. One being that you can get some very nice older lens for very cheap on e-bay. The second being that you said you want to take some HDR images. Well the Pentax K-x has a built in HDR function, that does the HDR in camera so you don't have to do it in post processing. The third being that you can get it in White, and Red I love the look of the White one personally


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jul 23, 2010)

Well I just put my netbook on eBay. Let's see if I can make some decent money on it.


----------



## Fatback (Jul 23, 2010)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Well I just put my netbook on eBay. Let's see if I can make some decent money on it.



Good luck with that. People aren't really buying stuff right now. I haven't had any luck with eBay in the last month. Craigslist has been doing the best for me. I got a meeting setup tomorrow to meat a guy that is interested in my camera. If he buys it, and pays my asking price. I might stop at Sears on the way home and pick my self up a new Sony Alpha A230 for $335:good:


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jul 23, 2010)

Fatback said:


> Good luck with that. People aren't really buying stuff right now. I haven't had any luck with eBay in the last month. Craigslist has been doing the best for me. I got a meeting setup tomorrow to meat a guy that is interested in my camera. If he buys it, and pays my asking price. I might stop at Sears on the way home and pick my self up a new Sony Alpha A230 for $335:good:



I sold my tablet two weeks ago without a problem. If this stint on ebay doesn't work I'll toss it on Craigslist.


----------



## sho95 (Aug 1, 2010)

Fatback said:


> Good luck with that. People aren't really buying stuff right now. I haven't had any luck with eBay in the last month. Craigslist has been doing the best for me. I got a meeting setup tomorrow to meat a guy that is interested in my camera. If he buys it, and pays my asking price. I might stop at Sears on the way home and pick my self up a new Sony Alpha A230 for $335:good:



I would pass on that. If your looking for a low cost SONY ALPHA go with the older model A300 way better built and got a better grip area. Should be able to pick one up on ebay. 

Just in case you didn't know you can pick up good lenses cheap on ebay,Minolta lenses work great on them.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 1, 2010)

sho95 said:


> I would pass on that. If your looking for a low cost SONY ALPHA go with the older model A300 way better built and got a better grip area. Should be able to pick one up on ebay.
> 
> Just in case you didn't know you can pick up good lenses cheap on ebay,Minolta lenses work great on them.



That weird, all the reviews I read about the A230 say it's better built then the last generation. Also I have already got the camera, and I love it. There is nothing wrong with the grip IMO. I am used to small grips anyways, as I have always had a P&S. I find nothing wrong with the A230 at all, it might be one of the cheapest DSLR available, but its nothing but quality in and out. I don't regret buying it at all. I was going to buy used, but I get a better piece of mind knowing mine is new, and has a warranty. Yea I knew about the Minolta lens, it's one of the big reason why I bought a Sony.

Listening to someones advice on buying a camera is the worst thing you can do. I made 3 or 4 threads like this, and every body had different opinions on everything. It's best to go with your gut feeling, and do your research.


----------



## sho95 (Aug 1, 2010)

Its also weird what your telling me. It was given so many bad reviews that its been the only DSLR Sony made that got jacked of production in way less that a year of release. But I'm glad your happy cause that's all that matters. Just make sure you dump that stock lens and good luck and enjoy. Here's a link that may help you: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8wNyYTPcYQ&feature=player_embedded
http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshoplightroom/


----------



## Fatback (Aug 2, 2010)

sho95 said:


> Its also weird what your telling me. It was given so many bad reviews that its been the only DSLR Sony made that got jacked of production in way less that a year of release. But I'm glad your happy cause that's all that matters. Just make sure you dump that stock lens and good luck and enjoy. Here's a link that may help you:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8wNyYTPcYQ&feature=player_embedded
> http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshoplightroom/



Yea, but reviews are pointless in my eyes. I stop believing in reviews a long time ago. They do nothing, but get you in trouble, and talk you into buying the more expensive product. The only reason I look at reviews is for the pictures, and camera specs. There is nothing wrong with the stock lens at all, it's actually pretty good for the price the camera sells at. It has gotten a lot of good reviews at dyxum.com. I don't know what the Video for the Flash thing was for. As I don't have a flash, and it's not much of a priority for me to get one any time soon. I also already have both Photoshop CS4, and Lightroom 2. I have had both sense I started photography a year ago with a P&S.


----------



## Ramodkk (Aug 2, 2010)

Fatback said:


> Yea, but *reviews *are *pointless *in my eyes. I *stop believing* in *reviews *a long time ago. They do nothing, but get you in *trouble*...





Fatback said:


> ...There is *nothing wrong* with the stock lens at all...It has gotten a lot of *good reviews* at dyxum.com.



Hehe, sorry. Had to do that.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 2, 2010)

Ramomar said:


> Hehe, sorry. Had to do that.



I was hoping somebody wouldn't notice that I hate contradicting my self


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Aug 4, 2010)

Well I ended up buying a 50D with lens off my boss for $500.

/thread


----------



## Fatback (Aug 4, 2010)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Well I ended up buying a 50D with lens off my boss for $500.
> 
> /thread



Nice deal, like it better then your S1500?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Aug 4, 2010)

Fatback said:


> Nice deal, like it better then your S1500?



Much better 

I just miss having an AF light


----------



## Fatback (Aug 4, 2010)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Much better
> 
> I just miss having an AF light



Do you mean an AF assist light, or a light that lights up when the AF is finished?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Aug 4, 2010)

Fatback said:


> Do you mean an AF assist light, or a light that lights up when the AF is finished?



An auto-focus light that lights up before the picture is taken and allows the auto-focus to actually focus well.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 4, 2010)

voyagerfan99 said:


> An auto-focus light that lights up before the picture is taken and allows the auto-focus to actually focus well.



That's what I thought you meant. My Sony doesn't have one either. Instead the flash will strobe if it can't focus. The thing that doesn't make sense is that the only way to get the flash to pop up is to turn the flash on. Then once you get focus turn the flash off. It's very annoying at times.


----------



## iurytx (Aug 6, 2010)

wow you got a great deal. now start saving up for a flash  and some L lenses


----------

